# ELON MUSK TWEET TO ALAMEADA COUNTY/GOV GAVIN NEWSOM......!!!!!



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

*THIS IS HUGE..........Gov Gavin Gruesome is weasel wording his response as if he already let*
*" Tesla " resume manufacturing......if that was the case, then WHY DID ELON MUSK SEND THE*
*BELOW MESSAGE......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*















https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/video/4546282-raw-gov-newsom-addresses-controversy-over-tesla-reopening-against-orders-of-alameda-county/


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

*The short take on this is..................*
*
Gov Gavin Gruesome is LYING THRU HIS TEETH.......
Now that his and the County Health Directors heavy handedness is driving TESLA out of *
*California he's changed his tune quite considerably in the last few hours......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

Where's Alameada?


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's Alameada?


*Right next to Uaneedabrane....*


----------

